# 222 reloads. best weight?



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a CZ 527 222 that I really like. I have shot 40gr hollow points and 50 grain spsx bullets through it. I have had great accuracy thus far. I can't seem to find the spsx bullets from Hornady in 40 grain so today i bought 50 grain hornady v-max. Has anybody had any experiences with these? accuracy and terminal results on game And what are your preference 40 or 50 grain bullets? I have heard the 60 grain are to heavy for accuracy.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i use 50g ballistic tips in my savage o/u 222/20. they do pretty well. the twist isnt fast enuf for 60's in my gun. if u have a 1 in 12 or faster the 60's will work. i have hornady soft point 60g's but they dont do well past about 100 yards. but they will penetrate and kill a deer much better than the exploding ballistic tips will.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

It just depends on what you are shooting with them, The 40gr. V-max will stay inside a coyote better and they blow prairie dogs & cottontails in two, The 50gr. leaves a big exit hole on grey fox and jackrabbit size game & the 40gr. leaves a dime size exit hole. They both shoot great, The 40gr. seems a little more finicky about loads, But will shoot very well with the right load. I've had great luck with 50 & 52gr. bullets in the .222 using a max load of BL-C(2)
In fact the most accurate rifle I ever fired was my brothers Rem. 700 .222 with a Sierra 52gr. HP BT and BL-C(2)


----------

